# Storing HONEY long term (Years maybe Decades) Container Question



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Storing HONEY long term (Years maybe Decades) Container Question.

So I purchase a lot of honey for long term storage, prepping and survival. It comes in plastic jugs, generally five pound size.

Is there an issue with the "Plastic" for storage over decades.........???

Can you speak to any issues with storing honey for decades....???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's better stored in glass.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's better stored in glass.


Yes.........likely true. But there is the likelihood of the glass breaking when glass and contents are subjected to 40 degrees below zero a few thousand times over 30 or 40 years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> But there is the likelihood of the glass breaking when glass and contents are subjected to 40 degrees below zero a few thousand times over 30 or 40 years.


There's more likelihood of plastic becoming brittle and splitting.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's more likelihood of plastic becoming brittle and splitting.


Or a mouse eating through it. Perhaps a few hives and replenish your supply and store less. A year's supply is probably about 3 gallons or a quart a month. Maybe store 1 or 2 food grade 5 gallon buckets. Put a honey spicket on one for filling smaller bottles. Keep a gallon or 2 in house to use. Much more than that seems excessive to me. If you have a lot consider making some Mead.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ed/La said:


> Perhaps a few hives and replenish your supply and store less


I suspect he's just researching his "novel" more that actually planning to store honey for the next 30+ years unless he makes it over 100 years old.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

ed/La said:


> Or a mouse eating through it. Perhaps a few hives and replenish your supply and store less. A year's supply is probably about 3 gallons or a quart a month. Maybe store 1 or 2 food grade 5 gallon buckets. Put a honey spicket on one for filling smaller bottles. Keep a gallon or 2 in house to use. Much more than that seems excessive to me. If you have a lot consider making some Mead.


My "ONLY" interest is in Purchasing Honey, and storing the honey. I have about 40 pounds now and more coming next week. I never use honey, this is just for SHTF survival. I store the 80 oz. jugs in 55 gal. steel drums, to keep rodents out. Some of the jugs of honey I purchased 20 plus years ago.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...5-gallon-drums-of-survival-gear-today.571796/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I never use honey, this is just for SHTF survival.


It doesn't make a lot of sense to stockpile things you don't use.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Well if you have 20 year old honey you are more of an expert than we are. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I know that you can not fully grasp anything that is NOT blessed by "GOOGLE". But here is a bit of wisdom for you. I don't currently eat tree bark or boot leather, bugs, coyote testicles, bald eagles or many other things. But if my options are death by starvation or eat Honey........here is a clue for you I'll eat honey, and bugs, and coyote testicles. Truth is I would even eat fresh human meat, if it was that or death.

*There is a world of difference between my current daily diet, and nearly all the (Three years of) food I have stored for survival.*

I am now aspiring to have five years of survival food, up from the current inventory of three years food.



Bearfootfarm said:


> *It doesn't make a lot of sense to stockpile things you don't use.*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> *There is a world of difference between my current daily diet, and nearly all the (Three years of) food I have stored for survival.*


There shouldn't be.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> *There shouldn't be*.


As much as you attempt to portray yourself a knowledgeable at a extremely high level on all subjects, at least those subjects brought forth on this forum.

Congratulations......you just shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Preppers make me laugh. But to Wnser your question properly stored it doesn’t go bad. I read in culinary school that honey was found in some of the mummies in Egypt that Was still edible Prep on bro and ya may work up to dem tree bark crusted eagle sammiches


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought a pallet of peanut butter at Costco even though I’m allergic. I figure when da it goes south I’m gonna check out with anaphalaxic reaction LOL


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Epi pen...... I don’t need no stinking epi pen


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Back in Australia we used to store it in food grade 44/55 gallon drums and it would for sure keep that long if you kept the outside of drum from rusting (inside was well coated) later it was mandated that only stainless steel could be used for the rust issue.
long term and small quantity I would not like plastic and prefer glass but there was edible honey found in the pyramids in clay pots
apparently after 6000 years.

rule of thumb just keep the moisture out of it and its good.

Just wanted to add beekeepers would often keep honey for years or even a decade to try and not sell into a bad honey market.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

RonTgottagoat said:


> *Preppers make me laugh.* But to Wnser your question properly stored it doesn’t go bad. I read in culinary school that honey was found in some of the mummies in Egypt that Was still edible Prep on bro and ya may work up to dem tree bark crusted eagle sammiches


*NON-Preppers make me smile. 

I hope you never ever have cause to stop laughing at preppers. Because when you stop laughing at the silly preppers, that will mean things have gone "Sporting". I pray, I never have to eat any of my survival food.*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> As much as you attempt to portray yourself a knowledgeable at a extremely high level on all subjects, at least those subjects brought forth on this forum.


That sentence is incoherent.
You stopped before completing what you were attempting to say.



Sourdough said:


> Congratulations......you just shot yourself in the foot.


Not at all.
You claim you live "in the wilderness where there are no people" and "can live off the land", so why would your diet need to change if you "only go to town twice a year" now?



Sourdough said:


> I pray, I never have to eat any of my survival food.


It's foolish to stock things you don't normally eat, and it's foolish not to rotate your supplies over time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As said Honey was found in the Egypt piramids after 6000 years in caly pots. In the first place isn't likely any honey would be liquid after even a year that wasn't super heated and passed thru some mighty fine filters. It turns to a crystal form and once at that stage it dosen't seem to asorb moisture like it will in a liquid forum.

So the correct answer is in clay pots/urns and inside a pyramids.

 Al


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's foolish to stock things you don't normally eat, and it's foolish not to rotate your supplies over time.


GOOGLE Chapter 17 verse 8


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> GOOGLE Chapter 17 verse 8


Reality, Chapter 1, Verse 1.
I'm sorry the truth upsets you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OK enough of the B/S

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> GOOGLE Chapter 17 verse 8


Bhagavad Gita, Revelations, Psalms???


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It doesn't make a lot of sense to stockpile things you don't use.


Thank you, I hate to waste things and if we don't use it it will go bad. Rotation is the key.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Glass, and a warm over when crystallized.

The bunker needs to be beyond frost level. That’s trouble for the OP.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

I would suggest glass, but try to keep it away from rapid or extreme temperatures such as cold weather. Glass will be your best bet because plastic has its flaws.


----------

